# My Long Planned Walstad tank



## SpeedyTheBetta (Jul 23, 2018)

i am new into this hobby that what me made doing this was creating a natural place for living species inspired me. i really love it when i look to my aquarium and see how it looks everyday better and better.

today i want to present and share my work with you guys and ask everyone of what what do you think about my tank thanks.

sorry for my english!

Updated now there is a video available:


















































if you want to see more update in the future give me the feedback and i keep u updated thanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Welcome to APC!

That's a very nice looking aquarium, even though I don't usually like seeing the water with that brownish colored water. What lighting are you using?


----------



## SpeedyTheBetta (Jul 23, 2018)

hoppycalif said:


> Welcome to APC!
> 
> That's a very nice looking aquarium, even though I don't usually like seeing the water with that brownish colored water. What lighting are you using?


thanks for your feedback.

LED:
-7.500 K
-10,8 W
-1.490 lm

Tank:
57L
41 x 39 x 39 cm

LIGHT DURATION:
5h on, 4h off, 5h on

i did not made the soil wet at building. ive alrady made few 90% water changes. i hope it stays clear at the next few changes.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Your English is great! And I love seeing bettas in well planted tanks. Please keep us updated.


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

Looks like a nice start. Pretty fish. I wouldn't worry too much about the water color. As long as plants are growing, that's all that matters!


----------



## SpeedyTheBetta (Jul 23, 2018)

Michael said:


> Your English is great! And I love seeing bettas in well planted tanks. Please keep us updated.


thanks for your feedback.

i made a video now and i am going to add it n this thread i hope you enjoy. i will keep everyone updated from now on


----------



## SpeedyTheBetta (Jul 23, 2018)

dwalstad said:


> Looks like a nice start. Pretty fish. I wouldn't worry too much about the water color. As long as plants are growing, that's all that matters!


thank you for your comment,

i am updating the tread now. i made an amazing video so everyone can have a closer look in to my tank

thanks diana


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Form your video it looks like you may have more water movement than is usually used with an El Natural tank. You may want to see if you can reduce the flow from the filter pump.


----------



## SpeedyTheBetta (Jul 23, 2018)

hoppycalif said:


> Form your video it looks like you may have more water movement than is usually used with an El Natural tank. You may want to see if you can reduce the flow from the filter pump.


does the moovement have negative impact? because the catfishes need higher surface moovment


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

Flow is fine in a el natural tank. My only concern is the long fin betta. They tend to don't do too well with constant strong flow. Maybe point the flow into a corner.


----------



## SpeedyTheBetta (Jul 23, 2018)

mistergreen said:


> Flow is fine in a el natural tank. My only concern is the long fin betta. They tend to don't do too well with constant strong flow. Maybe point the flow into a corner.


the betta seems to be happy i monitored it closeley and he seems to be an very active betta. sometimes he is also surfing and having fun in the flow.

before i had a sponge on the output but the filtering was bad so i tryed it without


----------

